# Out of Stock



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It seems TiVo is out of stock of the Minis:

https://tivo.com/shop/mini

I wonder if they are going to do a minor hardware refresh? Otherwise, I don't see why they would be out of stock.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Personally, my guess is that Roamios got such a good review in the press they sold more than forecast. Since it comes with DTA, folks with multiple TVs then opted to then purchase more minis than expected.

Just a guess, but I have been certainly thinking about it more since I could then drop a cablecard at $10/month...


----------



## bradenmcg (Dec 29, 2007)

Amazon had them cheaper than Tivo's site. I got two Minis for ~$83 each.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I just picked one up to try out with my Premiere XL4 in preparation for upgrading to a Roamio in the future. 

This is probably the reason since people are going the extender route versus the more significant investment in whole devices that require cable cards and are more complicated to deal with.


----------



## netw0rks (Sep 18, 2013)

Found my Mini at BestBuy for $49 open box.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> Just a guess, but I have been certainly thinking about it more since I could then drop a cablecard at $10/month...


At $10/month for a cablecard, you should get off the fence and just buy a Mini already. You are getting robbed.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I know, but I would also need to get a new tivo as well since i only have 2 tuner boxes. Once streaming works with Android, I'm in.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> I know, but I would also need to get a new tivo as well since i only have 2 tuner boxes. Once streaming works with Android, I'm in.


I wouldn't hold your breath. It's already been a year since the Stream was released and still no Andorid support.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The current rumor is November. We're only a month out so we shall see soon.


----------



## sfm (Oct 3, 2006)

rainwater said:


> It seems TiVo is out of stock of the Minis:
> 
> https://tivo.com/shop/mini
> 
> I wonder if they are going to do a minor hardware refresh? Otherwise, I don't see why they would be out of stock.


What cracks me up is that, as I type this, the main page on tivo.com is displaying a rather large ad touting the mini with a prominent "Shop Tivo Mini" button and when you click on the button you see a lovely "Currently out of stock but more are on the way" message. What marketing genius at Tivo decided to promote the mini at a time when they have none in stock? Perhaps it is an intentional marketing technique (nothing would surprise me... they market Bluray on bluray disks which I have never understood).


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I don't think they expected the overwhelming reception of the Roamio model - TiVo has never had a new product launch as successful as the Roamio (with the possible exception of the original DirecTiVo.) The problems of dealing with unexpected success - something new for TiVo!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

It would make sense that the Mini may be getting new packaging and including the new Roamio Remote also.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> It would make sense that the Mini may be getting new packaging and including the new Roamio Remote also.


The only reason to include the new Roamio remote with the Mini would be if they added RF to the Mini.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> The only reason to include the new Roamio remote with the Mini would be if they added RF to the Mini.


IMO, it'd be nice if the buttons on the remotes were consistent between the Roamio and the Mini, even if the Mini remote didn't have RF.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Currently ... $50 rebate offered on the Mini's with purchase of the Mini from TigerDirect.com

http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/rebates/TD-12063 (US).pdf


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

pillpusher84 said:


> Currently ... $50 rebate offered on the Mini's with purchase of the Mini from TigerDirect.com
> 
> http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/rebates/TD-12063 (US).pdf


"We're sorry, the product you have searched for is no longer available for sale.
However, product information for this product is still available by clicking on the link below."


----------

